# cycling a tank quickly...



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hi,

my brother is giving me a 17gal in a few weeks, he has it stocked with tropical fish, he moving the tropical fish into his new 55g, so i will have his empty. problem is it is mega green with alagae and sh*t. what i want to do is take all water out,gravel out, and scrape the algae off. then fill it up again and start new.

could i put the old filter that is in his tank into my new one and the cycle already be done? or should i clean the whole tank out and start the cycle again?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just add bio-spira to your water and it will be faster cycle just keep on doing water test to see if your ammonia and nitrite are 0 ppm and your nitrate is present.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i cannot get hold of bio-spira i have looked and looked! would puttig an old filter work?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

an old filter and old gravel will help cycle a tank , but not as fast as Bio-spira..


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

i had lots of luck... i had my 100g cycled for only a week, but prior to that i put filter media and some rocks from an established tank... voila!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

the filter and gravel from the cycled tank will help quicked the cycle. Good luck


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah...you can use water from another tank that is setup... as long as YOU are ok with the quality of the tank..
I have taken gravel from setup tanks as well...put them in old socks or nylons... and place them in the bottom of the tank for a few days...or longer..
Using an already setup filter would be the bomb if you can switch them out for a week....that would be the bomb...
Later Str8


----------

